# Tornado Tools RT150U Router Table Kit!



## Randyl (Feb 16, 2009)

I am not a machine engineer, but I also have 15 + years as a frame to finish carpenter. I also have about 10 years experience as an OEM computer technician. I am just trying to assemble this kit my wife received as a gift, so she can try using it. I think the company has gone out of business. I can sure understand why if they have. If not, their support of this product is a joke. Is anyone else out their having as much problem with this companies products. I found this site looking online for any more detailed step by step assembly instuctions I could find or any suggestions from someone who had any luck with brand router table kit.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Randy,

Don't want you to feel ignored, but that brand is not one I have heard of before and you may be slow getting a reply as a result. We are glad to have you with us though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Randy

It sounds like you have " Ryobi" , the link below has a rt100/rt101 manual listed you many want to down load it/them ,, it may help,,(users guide)

Ryobi Router Table Products
http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/ryobi/ryobi_router_table_product_list.html

=========


Randyl said:


> I am not a machine engineer, but I also have 15 + years as a frame to finish carpenter. I also have about 10 years experience as an OEM computer technician. I am just trying to assemble this kit my wife received as a gift, so she can try using it. I think the company has gone out of business. I can sure understand why if they have. If not, their support of this product is a joke. Is anyone else out their having as much problem with this companies products. I found this site looking online for any more detailed step by step assembly instuctions I could find or any suggestions from someone who had any luck with brand router table kit.


----------

